# The Ultimate Form Of Operatic Booing At Bayreuth ?



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

According to controversial music journalist Norman lebrecht at his blog at artsjournal.com called "Slipped Disc",
an elderly man died in his seat during the final performance of Gotterdammerung the other day .
He was 71 years old . The intermission between the 2nd and 3rd acts had to be extended to remove his body .
Given the monstrously preposterous and inane production of the Ring, could this have been a silent
form of booing ? What better way to show your disgust with directorial insanity could there be than 
croaking ? I wonder .





:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Normally, it should be a great way to die, while enjoying some of the greatest music on Earth. But when you think of the stagings... maybe the old man's heart broke of grief, seeing his beloved masterwork murdered in this way.


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

Ars longa vita brevis, I guess.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Is 71 elderly these days? A 70 year old regularly beats me at squash and golf! My condolences to his family.

I guess there are worse ways to go, but then again maybe not, I haven't seen this production.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

maybe he died of pleasure? we'll never know...


----------

